# New Truck To Me



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I finally took the plunge after months of searching. I traded my 2004 dodge quad cab 1500 with the 5.7 hemi in for a 2007 Dodge mega cab 2500 heavy duty 4x4 with the 6.7L diesel with the exhaust brake. It has 17,150 miles on it and looks almost brand new. I can't wait till spring so I can hook the 32BHDSLE up and hit the road. I can't wait to see what kind of mileage I will get towing the 1500 only got around 7 miles per gallon towing. The family should be much happier with all the room in the back seat. Know we can wander the whole country with out worring about of the mountians.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

isn't it the greatest feeling?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! I have a bad case of "diesel-itis" myself.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

me too..... but the Scorpion wont be released until 2011....... I'll just keep saving my pennies.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SAAAAAAAAAWEET!!!

You're going to be soooo much happier behind the wheel now.

Congrats!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats.....!!!

You should easily double your mileage pulling a TT.

Not to mention the big smile you'll have on your face.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep youll now pull that 32 footer with ease.

I dont know about double the mpg, but I bet you see 12 mpg. Lots of mods you can do to your truck too.

Have fun! Congrats!

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Congrats.....!!!
> 
> You should easily double your mileage pulling a TT.
> 
> Not to mention the big smile you'll have on your face.


As you pass by those gassers on the hills at half the rpm's

Oh and where are the PICS???


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck!









You won't beleive the difference in how it performs when towing your Outback.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats, good choice!! When I read your post I had to run and check my driveway to see if mine was still there.







I'm right at that milage too.

You'll definatly see 12mpg towing. Bring on the pics.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> me too..... but the Scorpion wont be released until 2011....... I'll just keep saving my pennies.......


Save quickly, it's a 2011 model launching this spring.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bennitt5 said:


> I finally took the plunge after months of searching. I traded my 2004 dodge quad cab 1500 with the 5.7 hemi in for a 2007 Dodge mega cab 2500 heavy duty 4x4 with the 6.7L diesel with the exhaust brake. It has 17,150 miles on it and looks almost brand new. I can't wait till spring so I can hook the 32BHDSLE up and hit the road. I can't wait to see what kind of mileage I will get towing the 1500 only got around 7 miles per gallon towing. The family should be much happier with all the room in the back seat. Know we can wander the whole country with out worring about of the mountians.


Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> me too..... but the Scorpion wont be released until 2011....... I'll just keep saving my pennies.......


Save quickly, it's a 2011 model launching this spring.








[/quote]

So does that mean we'll have to save our pretty pennies, or just pennies?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


I'm surprised you can hear *anything* over that Powerstroke diesel.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


I'm surprised you can hear *anything* over that Powerstroke diesel.....








[/quote]

Well between the 2 of you, I know I can't even tell if my truck is running.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


I'm surprised you can hear *anything* over that Powerstroke diesel.....








[/quote]

Well between the 2 of you, I know I can't even tell if my truck is running.








[/quote]
HEY, I MEANT THAT AS A COMPLIMENT!!!!









The Cummins is a Semi-engine made a little smaller so it will fit in a Dodge.









Now, Joonbee, wait until you hear (or don't) a 2011 Super Duty....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


I'm surprised you can hear *anything* over that Powerstroke diesel.....








[/quote]

Well between the 2 of you, I know I can't even tell if my truck is running.








[/quote]
HEY, I MEANT THAT AS A COMPLIMENT!!!!









The Cummins is a Semi-engine made a little smaller so it will fit in a Dodge.









Now, Joonbee, wait until you hear (or don't) a 2011 Super Duty....








[/quote]

Well, I guess I better get on the accelerated penny saving campaign! Dont worry Nathan, if all goes well, I'll have that Scorpion purring away at Acadia next to Jim's site!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just listen to this diesel purrrrrr..........

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kFVT6Cxq5bU


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never posted a picture on this site yet. As soon as I figure out how to attach it I will post one. Thanks for all the complements hopefully I will see all of you on the trails this summer.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the new truck! Yep, I think I can hear the Cummins rattling from here!


I'm surprised you can hear *anything* over that Powerstroke diesel.....








[/quote]

Well between the 2 of you, I know I can't even tell if my truck is running.








[/quote]
HEY, I MEANT THAT AS A COMPLIMENT!!!!









The Cummins is a Semi-engine made a little smaller so it will fit in a Dodge.









Now, Joonbee, wait until you hear (or don't) a 2011 Super Duty....








[/quote]

Well, I guess I better get on the accelerated penny saving campaign! Dont worry Nathan, if all goes well, I'll have that Scorpion purring away at Acadia next to Jim's site!
[/quote]

I truly hope for you that it works out that way. I know you have been patiently waiting and I look forward to checking it out in Acadia. Hopefully it doesn't perform as weel as they say, so I don't have to figure out how to sell the DW on yet another new truck.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually, the first time I pulled our fifth wheel into Spring Gulch (the upper level for the pig roast rally), I had 2 older gentlemen walk up to the site as I was done backing in.

The one guy asked me if my truck was a diesel. I told him yes, it was the newer Cummins engine.

The other guy looked at his buddy and said "see, I told you that was a diesel". They both said how quite it was, and pulling the bigger fifth wheel, the were wondering how I was doing it with a gasser.

The only thing that makes mine loud now is the open exhaust. The engine itself is still very quiet......at least I think so.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> Well, I guess I better get on the accelerated penny saving campaign! Dont worry Nathan, if all goes well, I'll have that Scorpion purring away at Acadia next to Jim's site!


I truly hope for you that it works out that way. I know you have been patiently waiting and I look forward to checking it out in Acadia. Hopefully it doesn't perform as weel as they say, so I don't have to figure out how to sell the DW on yet another new truck.
[/quote]

I hope it works out too....my DW is one of those people that belives one should wait until the 2nd production year, to let a manufacturer "work out the bugs"....I cant say I disagree, but I feel Ford can run those diesels a lot harder than I ever will, and said "bugs" will have been exposed long before I ever get behind the wheel.
Sorry we hijacked your thread Bennitt5, congrats on the rattle-r!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the truck! When I had my 06 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab CTD, I averaged around 12 mpg towing my 31RQS. You WILL love the way it pulls......it's a towing beast!!








Enjoy!
Darlene


----------

